# Siemens ELFA-IGBT Inverter G650 + Generator 1FV5139



## pnunes68 (Nov 5, 2016)

*Siemens ELFA-IGBT Inverter G650 + Generator 1FV5139*


This looks like something from a windmill or boat maybe with that transmission, wow.

He's got six motor/gens and inverters for each, selling individually.

Wondering if anyone successfully used this combo in an EV.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/252639838968


----------



## esasanali1987 (Jul 14, 2017)

I got one of these for pretty cheap. There is not a lot of support for them and it is a PMAC motor. too big and powerful for my application.


----------

